

Show HN: A Photo of Everything Project - sheraz
http://www.photoof.co

======
sheraz
Just a weekend side-project in a geeky effort to collect a photo of
everything, even the mundane. Thought HN might enjoy :-) Feedback is welcome.

Here are the specs:

    
    
      * Postgresql
      * PHP
      * Zurb Foundation 
      * Backbonejs
      * Sendgrid API for transactional emails
      * Racksapce Cloud

